# Smola home coffe roaster



## Drasunia

Hi !

I have came across this roaster, which looks pretty promising. I couldnt find any feedback on that one. Do you know anything ?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000622839795.html?gps-id=pcStoreLeaderboard&scm=1007.22922.122102.0&scm_id=1007.22922.122102.0&scm-url=1007.22922.122102.0&pvid=29545837-8624-48ab-9815-fb7ccafa0ebf&spm=a2g0o.store_home.smartLeaderboard_825926934.4000622839795


----------



## Rob1

I was going to post this yesterday but decided against it.

I think how good it is will largely come down to the placement of thermocouples. I'd think they're just as good as a nicely home-made fluid bed roaster controlled with artisan. They're not particularly difficult to make and I think the reason roasters like the Ikawa are so expensive is basically just what they are charging for software. I wouldn't be interested in a fluid bed roaster personally.

Shipping is very expensive considering the price of the roaster.


----------



## Drasunia

I would prefer the fluid bed roaster, but this one is a big unknown. I would love to find a video of the whole roast process, but there are no such videos...


----------



## RasmusDK

Hi.

I just recieved this one today:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001061652228.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.432e4c4dutomFp

I have not been able to find any information about this roaster anywhere, so i just took the chance....

apparently it works with curves and has got the ability to save roasting profiles. I need to change the plug(live in Denmark) and then i will try and roast some beans.

i will keep you posted

Best,

Rasmus


----------



## Drasunia

Great. Would appreciate some videos. Look forward your opinion


----------



## Rob1

@RasmusDK Have you used the roaster yet?


----------



## Callum_Pg

Drasunia said:


> I would prefer the fluid bed roaster, but this one is a big unknown. I would love to find a video of the whole roast process, but there are no such videos...


 Hi, I bought this roaster about a month ago. Personally, I would say it is quite a well built machine. It has more than sufficient power (heat) generated by the machine. I owned a simple drum roaster, but I prefer fluid bed roaster as it produces consistent roasting. This Fluid Bed Roaster is a lower version without the artisan feature, I am intended to develop my own with Arduino, there are plenty of resources for supporting this development.

Due to I owned an older version, the chaff collector was smaller which they have an improved version with a long chaff collector. Another issue is, when mounting the temperature probe attached to the chamber base (aluminum), it does dissipate some heat which brings down the bean temperature by about 10C. However, I do attached my own temperature probe on the chaff collector for measuring the chamber temperature for better accuracy. Anyway, once I develop the artisan curve monitoring program, I will be able to control the temperature fairly easy.

Overall, I would say this machine is well built. The seller will support you during the warranty period for spare parts, but you will need to replace it by yourself. I received my unit with broken temperature probe, they shipped me 2 units immediately.

I would like to share my video with you, this is how i operate the machine, I am referencing the profile towards Scott Rao's recommendation. I am getting pretty near to the target, some rooms for improvement over the development phase.

Below is the Youtube link, feel free to reply me if you need more information.

The curve below is based on 30 seconds interval, manually recorded the data, and plot it. I will use Arduino to automate this process sometime next week once I received all the hardware.


----------



## Callum_Pg

RasmusDK said:


> Hi.
> 
> I just recieved this one today:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001061652228.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.432e4c4dutomFp
> 
> I have not been able to find any information about this roaster anywhere, so i just took the chance....
> 
> apparently it works with curves and has got the ability to save roasting profiles. I need to change the plug(live in Denmark) and then i will try and roast some beans.
> 
> i will keep you posted
> 
> Best,
> 
> Rasmus


 I would also like to share with you the performance and stability of this machine. I had roasted 6 batches of beans, mainly Brazil Santos. The machine labeled VOLTS as the "POWER". So, I use this label as VOLTS. This is a rotational knob for adjusting the temperature.

As you can see, the temperature fluctuates during the drying phase, this was mainly due to the machine needs proper warming up for 3 minutes. Once the machine is stabilized, the fluctuations become very minimum. Most importantly, the development phase which requires very stable temperature.

Since I live in tropical country, morning and afternoon does affecting the performance. Most preferred roasting time is in the morning where the temperature is at around 29-30C.


----------

